# New Software Update 20.4.4



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Any one hear when will it be released? what does it change/add?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Vudu and Amazon Prime streaming apps, and Android support are what is being most talked about. Barring any issues, priority list downloads will begin ~ 9/22.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Android streaming is the big ticket item (once the app is also updated). Also setting up season passes for shows outside the 14 day window, and fixing a 4:3 aspect ratio bug.

Evidence of Vudu and Amazon Prime Instant has also built up but we don't know if they'll drop for sure with this update yet. I'm keeping them in the "maybe" list.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I'm confused, is it a 10 day window, 12 day window, or 14 day window? I've seen all three mentioned.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

IIRC it is technically 12+2 which is why some say 12 and some say 14. The guide is 12 days forward and 2 back.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> IIRC it is technically 12+2 which is why some say 12 and some say 14. The guide is 12 days forward and 2 back.


This. It's a 14 day guide in total... 12 forward, 2 back. I think I called it 12 in another thread.

Or is it 12 forward, 1 present day, and 1 back? I never looked.  But 12 days forward for sure.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Ok so would it break TiVo to have the guide data go further out like 14 days forward? That'd be an equal two full calendar weeks.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

"Break" no, but Tribune Media only goes 12 days out for whatever reason.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I imagine it has to do with what the networks release since many of them on their own sites at most only go out 10-12 days.

Also beyond that you run the risk of more frequent schedule changes.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Evidence of Vudu and Amazon Prime Instant has also built up but we don't know if they'll drop for sure with this update yet. I'm keeping them in the "maybe" list.


I'd say Vudu is for sure at this point. Amazon is a maybe.










Also, the 14+ day recording thing will also help smooth box migration - no more broken season passes when upgrading.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I'd say Vudu is for sure at this point. Amazon is a maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. If that is Tivo porn from a 20.4.4 box then there's more evidence for Vudu than Amazon.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

davezatz said:


> I'd say Vudu is for sure at this point. Amazon is a maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I've made note of in a few threads, "VuduHost" is already present (but not as an enabled menu selection) in the 20.4.2 software on my 3 base Roamios, and the logs show it is being subjected to the same maintenance routines/health checks that all the software modules are. No sign of anything Amazon, or any modules with names that seem out of place (Dan203 said TiVo sometimes codenames a module, so sightings via log viewing are less likely).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davezatz said:


> I'd say Vudu is for sure at this point. Amazon is a maybe. Also, the 14+ day recording thing will also help smooth box migration - no more broken season passes when upgrading.


Dave, is that an image off of your Roamio or someone else's that already has the update (beta tester?). I don't see you mentioned it on your site yet.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I don't see you mentioned it on your site yet.


Been battling my host and site the last week or so. I'm mostly moved onto a new server as of this morning, but have a few more days of cleanup I think. Hope to be posting at a better clip by the end of the week. But, who knows, perhaps TiVo will have announced/confirmed everything at CEDIA before I get to it. 

As to version numbers, I honestly haven't paid close attention to those things in recent years given the general length between TiVo updates and that apps can often be pushed independently of the underlying OS.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I'd say Vudu is for sure at this point. Amazon is a maybe. Also, the 14+ day recording thing will also help smooth box migration - no more broken season passes when upgrading.


Does the VUDU app allow downloading, or just streaming?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Where's the priority sign up?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

dslunceford said:


> Where's the priority sign up?


http://www.tivo.com/priority20.4.4


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

JWhites said:


> http://www.tivo.com/priority20.4.4


Thanks!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JWhites said:


> http://www.tivo.com/priority20.4.4


www.tivo.com/priority will also redirect you to the same page (which is quite a feat, with all the broken links, dead ends, and other issues I'm always having with tivo.com).


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

In my experience sometimes that URL gets tripped up if the redirect gets borked. Better to stick with the direct link.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

dslunceford said:


> Thanks!


Your welcome. :up:


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Ugh, if this is a complete list of what's in the fall update, then a lot of people (myself included) are going to be very disappointed.

http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Care to elaborate as to why? Also I don't remember this ever being hailed as a major update so I don't know what you were expecting. 

Also keep in mind these aren't patch notes. These usually just list new features. Margret @TiVo usually posts more detailed patch notes around the time of roll out.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Care to elaborate as to why? Also I don't remember this ever being hailed as a major update so I don't know what you were expecting.
> 
> Also keep in mind these aren't patch notes. These usually just list new features. Margret @TiVo usually posts more detailed patch notes around the time of roll out.


Elaborate? Sure! For one thing, the thread ~about 6 down from this one, titled, TiVo Fall Update - "Worth the Wait". Amazon Prime Streaming? Vudu? Android support? All mentioned in conjunction with this update, which aren't reflected on that page.

There's lots of discussion both on this board and elsewhere about all of these things, which (if true) would shape up to be a pretty big deal. At least in my estimation.

Certainly a bigger deal than a shopping app, and updated spotify IMO.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey all - hoping to see Android streaming, now that I am back on board with a Roamio -- also that Home Shopping Network app looks real sweet -- tired of just ads that you cannot actually buy something with


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NJ Webel said:


> Elaborate? Sure! For one thing, the thread ~about 6 down from this one, titled, TiVo Fall Update - "Worth the Wait". Amazon Prime Streaming? Vudu? Android support? All mentioned in conjunction with this update, which aren't reflected on that page.
> 
> There's lots of discussion both on this board and elsewhere about all of these things, which (if true) would shape up to be a pretty big deal. At least in my estimation.
> 
> Certainly a bigger deal than a shopping app, and updated spotify IMO.




You just cannot trust those people leaking information, I guess! TiVo hasn't said a word about what will be delivered - I suspect some NDA controlled beta tester is flapping his mouth to Dave Z.

Meh - I have no question that most of these leaked items will ship, but when they will ship is anyone's guess.

To be mad at TiVo for bad information coming from some ill informed leaker... Once again - meh


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

NJ Webel said:


> Elaborate? Sure! For one thing, the thread ~about 6 down from this one, titled, TiVo Fall Update - "Worth the Wait". Amazon Prime Streaming? Vudu? Android support? All mentioned in conjunction with this update, which aren't reflected on that page.
> 
> There's lots of discussion both on this board and elsewhere about all of these things, which (if true) would shape up to be a pretty big deal. At least in my estimation.
> 
> Certainly a bigger deal than a shopping app, and updated spotify IMO.


Worth the wait was based off RCN explaining to their customers why they were waiting. The additional season pass options make sense to wait for those since from a MSO perspective they do add functionality for their customers.

Android streaming would be more of a Android app update. No reason to list this unless the app is ready and out.

Vudu and Amazon can be turned on at anytime so more than likely will be mentioned separately when they are rolling out.

We also don't know that this list is even a final list since the update has yet to roll out and the notes tend to not get written until after the rollout.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

bradleys said:


> To be mad at TiVo for bad information coming from some ill informed leaker... Once again - meh


And saying 'mad' is putting words in my mouth. There's a large difference in being mad and being disappointed in a situation.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Worth the wait was based off RCN explaining to their customers why they were waiting. The additional season pass options make sense to wait for those since from a MSO perspective they do add functionality for their customers.
> 
> Android streaming would be more of a Android app update. No reason to list this unless the app is ready and out.
> 
> ...


All true, which is why i prefaced my statement.

I really hope all this comes to pass (even if it isn't with the fall update), but I shouldn't have to rationalize an emotional response (like disappointment). I am what I am.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Edit: already posted. No point in repeating.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I made an accurate list. Don't set yourselves up for disappointment with rumors.


I know, I know.  I have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bradleys said:


> ...TiVo hasn't said a word about what will be delivered...


That's patently false. TiVo Margret said weeks ago on her Twitter feed that the aspect ratio bug would be addressed in this update...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> That's patently false. TiVo Margret said weeks ago on her Twitter feed that the aspect ratio bug would be addressed in this update...


OH MY!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Margret just posted this.



TiVoMargret said:


> Later tonight we will begin updating TiVo Roamio, TiVo Premiere, and TiVo Mini boxes with the 20.4.4 "Fall Update". There is still time to request an early update at tivo.com/priority. Customers that don't request a priority update will be automatically updated near the end of this month.
> 
> Here are some of the changes:
> - You can set a Season Pass to record on all channels, instead of just one
> ...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

So nothing about Vudu or Amazon Prime?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Maybe November update, or sooner. Vudu is clearly on the verge either way.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My Roamio got the update this morning. I can report the aspect ratio seems to be fixed. Other than that, not much at first glance. I'm sure there is much more under the hood.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Given Margret's comments, I'm guessing Vudu and Amazon for late November? The timing is purely speculation on my part. Of course, they've publicly mentioned neither app exists. But hopefully NJ Webel will take comfort in my stellar track record with this stuff.

Wish they'd hurry up and tell us more about Android streaming - what devices, mirroring, whatever else. Also, will this bring cellular streaming to iPhone? And do away with proxy? I assume all. But maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

I do, Dave. My impatience just got the better of me yesterday! lol 

Excited to see that Margaret's statement puts Android streaming at the end of this month. Although I am an IOS guy myself, having that finally firmed up I know means a lot to a lot of people...


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I just want the questions answered.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

After this update I have noticed that the Dolby Digital logo (and closed captioning logo?) is now blue instead of gold. Now it's not washed out when highlighted.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JWhites said:


> After this update I have noticed that the Dolby Digital logo (and closed captioning logo?) is now blue instead of gold. Now it's not washed out when highlighted.


But it makes it harder to see when not highlighted. They should have had the logos shift color when highlighted vs not highlighted.

Speaking of colors, didn't the "New" tags in the guide used to be gold with black text, at least on the Minis? Now they are blue with black text on a blue background, making them harder to see/read. I don't like it. They should either make those tags gold again or change the "New" font color from black to gold.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

New Home Shopping Network app not on my premiere


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> New Home Shopping Network app not on my premiere


Do you really care?


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> New Home Shopping Network app not on my premiere


That is probably a good thing.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

abovethesink said:


> That is probably a good thing.


Especially if you have a wife like a friend of mine. His wife had her credit card stolen. He didn't report it to the police. The thief was spending less money than his wife.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

No Amazon Prime app but we get a Home Shopping Network app. Grrrrrrrreat.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No Amazon Prime app but we get a Home Shopping Network app. Grrrrrrrreat.


How did you find it ? I can't find it on my TiVo with 20.4.4a


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think I complained about this the last update.. A whole bunch of deleted items (presumably everything in Recently Deleted) became UN-deleted upon updating.. So I was suddenly at 100%. (But at least I had suggestions, so I knew it wasn't really full/deleting things I had already recorded [I hope])


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

I got the update on my Roamio this morning and I don't see any Home Shopping Network. Where is it supposed to show up?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Captainbob said:


> I got the update on my Roamio this morning and I don't see any Home Shopping Network. Where is it supposed to show up?


I have the same problem but two posts up they said they got HSN, what gives ?


----------



## TrooperOrange (Apr 23, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No Amazon Prime app but we get a Home Shopping Network app. Grrrrrrrreat.


FFS this is pissing me off too. At this juncture there is no excuse for not have Amazon Prime streaming. 

It just strikes me as exceedingly lazy or incompetent. There must be some political issue, or relationship issue between Tivo and Amazon. From a technical standpoint an implementation wouldn't be rocket science and fairly easy to implement.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Then go call Amazon. Did you complain to Google that this app was not available on android tablets, or that the new process is difficult to follow and is not in the play store?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Captainbob said:


> I got the update on my Roamio this morning and I don't see any Home Shopping Network. Where is it supposed to show up?


According to post 38 farther up, it's supposed to be under Apps & Games.

I can't find it anywhere on my updated Roamio either. *shrug*


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> But it makes it harder to see when not highlighted. They should have had the logos shift color when highlighted vs not highlighted.
> 
> Speaking of colors, didn't the "New" tags in the guide used to be gold with black text, at least on the Minis? Now they are blue with black text on a blue background, making them harder to see/read. I don't like it. They should either make those tags gold again or change the "New" font color from black to gold.


The "new" tag was gold with black text before the Summer 2014 update, it was shifted to blue with black text after. The HD tag was silver before, then blue with white text after the same update. It was to match the Roamio UI. I like the changes though. It's refreshing. If they make it gold again it'll be washed out when selecting it in the tuner screen.

Edit: actually upon further review I discovered that it wasn't black text, it's actually transparent and the blue background from the title bar can be seen, at least this is how it is on the Xfinity OnDemand app which hasn't been updated for the new UI yet.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

abovethesink said:


> That is probably a good thing.


but if it's supposed to be there they could say the same about Amazon Prime if it ever comes.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Try rebooting if you're missing an app.

They also sometimes take a few days to load.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

I started this thread this morning. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520860


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Anyone having problems playing YouTube videos with 20.4.4? I can browse like normal, but have been getting "playback error" since the update on every video I've tried to play.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Where is the app for the home shopping network??? I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

ufo4sale said:


> Where is the app for the home shopping network??? I don't see it anywhere.


It is under Apps. You may have to reboot your Tivo for it to show up. It also takes a couple of days after the new firmware is installed. After it showed up, I also had to go into settings/network/ connect to tivo service to get the video from HSN to start. Prior to that I got a black screen where the video should have been that said "loading" and it would stay on loading.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Captainbob said:


> It is under Apps. You may have to reboot your Tivo for it to show up. It also takes a couple of days after the new firmware is installed. After it showed up, I also had to go into settings/network/ connect to tivo service to get the video from HSN to start. Prior to that I got a black screen where the video should have been that said "loading" and it would stay on loading.


I had to re-boot and than make a call home, after that HSN worked without problems, but I will never use it, maybe my wife will,* it does put out a great picture, at 1080p.*


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

lessd said:


> I had to re-boot and than make a call home, after that HSN worked without problems, but I will never use it, maybe my wife will,* it does put out a great picture, at 1080p.*


I watch HSN for entertainment when nothing else is on. Some of the things they say to sell products are funny as hell. I have had it on my Roku for a couple of years, but it never worked properly. Always buffering and stalling. No problems streaming on the Roamio, and it's even on wireless.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Captainbob said:


> *I watch HSN for entertainment when nothing else is on. *Some of the things they say to sell products are funny as hell. I have had it on my Roku for a couple of years, but it never worked properly. Always buffering and stalling. No problems streaming on the Roamio, and it's even on wireless.


You have a TiVo, there's ALWAYS something to watch!


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> You have a TiVo, there's ALWAYS something to watch!


Like the HSN app video


----------



## Captainbob (Sep 1, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> You have a TiVo, there's ALWAYS something to watch!


Well that's true. Sometimes, I still forget that I have a DVR again, like when I am playing a program back, and suddenly realize that I am watching the commercial instead of hitting the FF button.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Captainbob said:


> Well that's true. Sometimes, I still forget that I have a DVR again, like when I am playing a program back, and suddenly realize that I am watching the commercial instead of hitting the FF button.


That happens to me when I somewhat dose off.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I do the opposite. I'm so used to jumping over program breaks, when I buy an episode on Amazon I automatically start skipping at the points they would have been. Now I try to keep the remote out of reach when I watch stuff that once had commercial breaks.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

How long is this rollout supposed to take? I still don't have 20.4.4.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think it can take weeks.


----------



## Caesarv (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I got it last night and I am pissed. It waited until 10:40pm...the middle of prime time and while I was recording two new shows. I only got the first 41 minutes of each. REALLY? You can't restrict updates until 2 am or thereabouts. What genius came up with pushing an update during prime time...especially when multiple shows are showing the pilots? On top of that, it rebooted about 3 times before it was done....I thought it had died but it finally started working about 11pm.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Caesarv said:


> Well, I got it last night and I am pissed. It waited until 10:40pm...the middle of prime time and while I was recording two new shows. I only got the first 41 minutes of each. REALLY? You can't restrict updates until 2 am or thereabouts. What genius came up with pushing an update during prime time...especially when multiple shows are showing the pilots? On top of that, it rebooted about 3 times before it was done....I thought it had died but it finally started working about 11pm.


I had the opposite problem. It was saying "Pending restart", so I knew it had downloaded the update, and when I looked at last time it connected to TiVo it was over 24 hours ago. And it hadn't done a scheduled recording for several hours. I was like, "whatcha waiting for? Restart yourself already."


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Caesarv said:


> Well, I got it last night and I am pissed. It waited until 10:40pm...the middle of prime time and while I was recording two new shows. I only got the first 41 minutes of each. REALLY? You can't restrict updates until 2 am or thereabouts. What genius came up with pushing an update during prime time...especially when multiple shows are showing the pilots? On top of that, it rebooted about 3 times before it was done....I thought it had died but it finally started working about 11pm.


Sounds more like the box simply crashed, rebooted, and installed the update. The exact same thing would have happened if there was a power outage and it wasn't on a battery backup. Some people just pull out the power plug on the back of the TiVo to reboot instead of going through the menu tree. TiVo can push out an update whenever they want, even do a forced "phone home", but don't have the ability to remotely reboot it and for the reason you experienced, won't automatically reboot any time before 2 AM as to not interrupt recordings. If the tuner or tuners are in use at 2 AM, I think either it waits for 2 AM the next morning, or until the tuner or tuners aren't in use.


----------

